# Almost got robbed.



## Jakob95 (May 21, 2010)

Well today is probably one of the worst days I had in my life.  After school I was walking home with my friends(6 people including myself).  And some Spanish guy came out of his car and went up to us and asked all of us if we had a phone and we all said no, so the guy left.  He was about to rob us so I quickly put my iPod Touch into my bookbag.  Then we continued to go home and the guy followed us on his car, then he came out with 3 black kids.  My friends where much bigger then them so we could have fuck them up if they did something to us but then the guys took out there guns and started to ask if we got money.  The guy came up to me and asked me if I got an iPod or phone and I said no he then checked my pockets and I didn't have since I put it in my bookbag.  The guy stole $100 dollars from my friend though.  This is getting annoying and I am in shock still.

What should I do so I won't still be in shock.  The feeling in me is so bad I am all shacking still.


----------



## jefffisher (May 21, 2010)

you need a gun


----------



## Dj_Qbert (May 21, 2010)

Go to the police. Try and give them a description and hopefully someone noticed the plates on the car.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 21, 2010)

What the fuck?! Did you go to the police yet to report the chavs' crimes? Seriously, those people should be put in prison, away from humanity. Come on, attacking kids just to get a stupid iPod or cellphone... Dumb fucks. I'd like to see them all gone from this planet.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 21, 2010)

Dj_Qbert said:
			
		

> Go to the police. Try and give them a description and hopefully someone noticed the plates on the car.


Yeh I couldn't check the plates of the car I wasn't worrying about that.  I was worrying a little about myself and how my life will end up...  No point of calling the cops NY cops are bs.  This happened already 2 times before to my friends the same ones that where with me today, and they called the police but the police never found the first guys, and the second guys they found but the police never returned the money.  And then the cops will call us every time and ask us how they looked like and ask us to come to there place to check if its them I don't need any of that I want to be left alone.


----------



## Hachibei (May 21, 2010)

Going to the police is probably the best thing you can do. Unless you want to learn how to disarm someone and blow their kneecaps out.


----------



## Defiance (May 21, 2010)

Damn..  At least you were with your friends!


----------



## Jakob95 (May 21, 2010)

Hachibei said:
			
		

> Going to the police is probably the best thing you can do. Unless you want to learn how to disarm someone and blow their kneecaps out.


All my friends take a fighting/wrestling sport that I was with.  1 of them takes Boxing, 2 of them take Judo, and 1 of them takes Sombo.  But come on man they had guns.


----------



## Infinite Zero (May 21, 2010)

Im sorry for what happened. 
Just report it to the police, they might help you capture that asshole


----------



## EpicJungle (May 22, 2010)

Wow. That is really shocking. You HAVE to report it to the police. Im realllly sorry.


----------



## iFish (May 22, 2010)

Next time... if they ask if you have an iPod, and you do. say yes..... because if he searches your bag, you are fucked!

i don't believe you, since if somebody had a gun, nobody even a stupid shit head would lie to them....


----------



## elixirdream (May 22, 2010)

poor jakob... thank god you don't have your DSi...


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2010)

Lolshit that sucks.

If I ever got robbed at gunpoint, i'd be screwed. I have a reckless nature for not taking someones shit, regardless of the situation.
Luckily this is Canada, worst I dealt with are a few knife-point attempts...which ended poorly for them, because generally people who thieve are fucking stupid and easy to take down. Buut guns are a whole different ballgame.

As the others have said, report them to the cops and give lots of details.
EDIT: and if you aren't willing to do that, then there isn't anything you can do, except buy a gun. I know you wont, but I guess it's valid to point out that if you ever carry a gun for protection...you better use it, otherwise you'd just end up dead for scaring the robber.


----------



## Zerousen (May 22, 2010)

I almost got robbed, but I kicked the guy in his, uh, "danger area" and ran away. I was with a friend, and she was tempted to take his wallet xD. If you have a gun, and you shoot him, he could easily sue you. American government is a little messed up, unless the street had cameras. It's a good idea to make some sort of plan too, if you ever were going to get robbed again, just to be safe.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> Next time... if they ask if you have an iPod, and you do. say yes..... because if he searches your bag, you are fucked!
> 
> i don't believe you, since if somebody had a gun, nobody even a stupid shit head would lie to them....


I knew that they wouldn't search my bag since they don't have any time for that crap.  I knew he would just check my pockets and stuff.  I was so shocked the guy came up to me and asked me you got anything I was like no no I don't i swear they probably believed me since I look like a small kid they where mostly on my friends that are huge.

EDIT:  Btw its illegal to own a gun in New York.

EDIT2:  I am still a little stressed out about everything, I hope this will never happen again.


----------



## Twiffles (May 22, 2010)

And this is why I learned how to defend myself in multitudes of ways. lolgunsrnothing
Assuming it is NYC, police will do nothing because this type of thing happens all the time.
The "system" rarely works for _normal_ people.


----------



## Zerousen (May 22, 2010)

Dang, I think I may understand why my Parents don't want me bringing electronics to school o.o


----------



## BoxShot (May 22, 2010)

-> 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So having guns is common in New York? ... Alright check that off my list of places to go to.

So I came home to find Jakob almost was robbed. At least it was $100 (albiet your friends) and not your life.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> ->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that is what my friend said $100 is nothing compared to your life.  I don't know if guns are common in New York this is the first gun I ever saw in my entire life(not including a police gun).  It matters about what area you go to in New York that is bad my area is really good but people from other areas started to come to my area now.


----------



## elixirdream (May 22, 2010)

i thought guns are pretty common on north america (USA)?


----------



## iFish (May 22, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i thought guns are pretty common on north america (USA)?


Stereotype much?

I thought.... never mind. i am not going to say


----------



## BoxShot (May 22, 2010)

elixirdream said:
			
		

> i thought guns are pretty common on north america (USA)?


Yes every police officer has one.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




For a normal civilian I have never seen one with one.


----------



## elixirdream (May 22, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FAIL! is not the matter of stereotype..
perhaps the info that was given...
that is why i asked

common doesn't mean stereotyping because in many countries we can't even own a gun...
whereas i believe there are ways to obtain a gun in US (legally)


----------



## WeakNiZ (May 22, 2010)

Which of the 5 Boroughs do you live in?


----------



## Schizoanalysis (May 22, 2010)

ifish said:
			
		

> elixirdream said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is because guns are legal in USA... in theory, almost anyone can get one (and if you have the cash, the rest can get them easily enough too)...

Compare this to a country in which guns are illegal, and there are far fewer guns... and far fewer gun deaths...


You may say it is a "stereotype", but it is a stereotype born of the prevalence of gun ownership in the USA...


----------



## BoxShot (May 22, 2010)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Which is idiotic. I don't give a shit bout the Constitution saying the right to bear arms. All it does is bring more deaths.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

WeakNiZ said:
			
		

> Which of the 5 Boroughs do you live in?


Queens.

And guns are illegal to be owned by a regular person.  Only cop.


----------



## elixirdream (May 22, 2010)

how expensive is a gun + license and training 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




sorry i am getting offtopic ...


----------



## 431unknown (May 22, 2010)

The problem in America is that the current laws for owning an illegal gun are not tuff enough on the criminals! Instead of enforcing the current laws and make those laws harder on criminals they just make new laws that make it tuffer on the average law abiding Joe to go out and get a gun and to get a concilled carry permit and this does nothing to stop criminals from getting a gun if they want cause they are criminals for crying out loud they don't respect the law in the first place!



			
				elixirdream said:
			
		

> how expensive is a gun + license and training
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not much mostly depends on the gun you wish to buy and there is no mandated training to go thro to get one either not sure what a permit for conciled carry costs but I do know it varies for state to state and there are certain cities that have laws against carrying a conciled weapon, I know for a fact that phillidephia is one of them.


----------



## p5100pc3 (May 22, 2010)

Dude seriously, I live in nyc too, and as much as I hate cops out here, I would have still called the cops. This shit pisses me off man...

My son was at his sitters house and one of the little girls took his DSi. I went to the sitter and the girl admitted to taking the system, and she said that she was going to bring it back. Next day she said that she never took it home (so she told my son), when I went looking for the girls parents, a few of the kids that live in her neighborhood told me, if she took it home and said she doesn't have it anymore, it's gone. Her older brother probably took it and sold it. The kids continue to tell me how her older brothers are in the Bloods gang, and they are always stealing from the kids in the neighborhood, one kids ds, another's sidekick. I said flat out I don't give a fuck who they roll with. I want my shit back!!

I confronted the little girl a few days later, and she was scared shitless, but she stood to her story. I was going to speak to her parents, but since the girl seemed to be more afraid of her brothers than doing the right thing, I let it go. I didn't want anything happening to her cuz of some punks. I did go to the cops and ask them what to do. Obviously nothing will be done, so I'm just gonna fork over the cash for a new dsi (of course hes not taking it to the sitters anymore).

Seriously, call the cops and say that its gang related, dude they will jump on it. No station in nyc wants a gang related case that remains unsolved.

But I am praying for the day I see those assholes!!!


----------



## Twiffles (May 22, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> And guns are illegal to be owned by a regular person.  Only cop.
> It's not illegal. It's just extremely expensive, thus people do it illegally anyway. Like pirating? harr harr
> 
> QUOTE(elixirdream @ May 21 2010, 05:17 PM) how expensive is a gun + license and training
> ...


It depends on where you live. Some places even kids can get a license to have a gun (for hunting), while as somewhere else it'll cost hundreds of dollars and time just to be able to have one.

It's already turning into politics, lol. We all know how that turns out.


----------



## Glyptofane (May 22, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> The problem in America is that the current laws for owning an illegal gun are not tuff enough on the criminals! Instead of enforcing the current laws and make those laws harder on criminals they just make new laws that make it tuffer on the average law abiding Joe to go out and get a gun and to get a concilled carry permit and this does nothing to stop criminals from getting a gun if they want cause they are criminals for crying out loud they don't respect the law in the first place!




Exactly.  Those advocating gun control and disarmament are only interested in more control and to reduce the threat of armed retaliation against a government running out of control.  The unarmed are far more easily oppressed.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is illegal to own a gun in New York.  Not in the whole USA but in New York it is illegal.


----------



## playallday (May 22, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> The guy stole *$100 dollars* from my friend though.


Why the hell do kids carry $100 bucks around with them?  Are they hoping someone will offer to sell them a little weed or something?


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

p5100pc3 said:
			
		

> Dude seriously, I live in nyc too, and as much as I hate cops out here, I would have still called the cops. This shit pisses me off man...
> 
> My son was at his sitters house and one of the little girls took his DSi. I went to the sitter and the girl admitted to taking the system, and she said that she was going to bring it back. Next day she said that she never took it home (so she told my son), when I went looking for the girls parents, a few of the kids that live in her neighborhood told me, if she took it home and said she doesn't have it anymore, it's gone. Her older brother probably took it and sold it. The kids continue to tell me how her older brothers are in the Bloods gang, and they are always stealing from the kids in the neighborhood, one kids ds, another's sidekick. I said flat out I don't give a fuck who they roll with. I want my shit back!!
> 
> ...


Well I think its a little late to call the cops.  The cops will call us every month and tell us to go to there offices and stuff and submit stuff and tell them stuff all the time, and that is pretty annoying.  But I will see what we are going to do about this crap.  By the way this happened on 108st Forest Hills.


----------



## azntiger (May 22, 2010)

If Anything happeneds and the kid needs money?
Thats what my sister does.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

Arctic said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He was going to the mall after schools to buy new shoes so he took his money.


----------



## 431unknown (May 22, 2010)

clownb said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Amen brother!  That is exactly why the wish to make it harder to get one! I myself own 5 for hunting, I have a 22, a 30-30, a 12 gauge, a 20 gauge, and a 306. Personally for me that's not enough some day I hope to have a couple of hand guns for personal protection. And btw they were all owned by my father and were handed down to me.

I'm not sure how old you are kid but don't put up with this shit this asshole that held you guys up is shit if it happened again this is what you need to do, give him back talk and disract him and make sure your friends aren't pussies and have the surround this asshole and then all of you pound his ass! If he's going to shoot you he would have shot you for the iPod and took it more than likely he is a piece of chicken shit and once you guys show him your not giving him anything he'll problly run.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (May 22, 2010)

So, guns are illegals in New York, get one anyway. The fact it's illegal didn't prevent them to have them.

So if it happens again, the second the guy take his gun out, rease his existence from this world. In other words, just kill him. You will get away with it, it's self-defense.


----------



## Santee (May 22, 2010)

Lesson: Next time if someone asks you if you have a cellphone say yes.


----------



## 431unknown (May 22, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> Lesson: Next time if someone asks you if you have a cellphone say yes.


What would that have done for him? Look you don't give shit to nobody that just encourages them to do it again!  Ain't nobody on this planet stealing from me while I walk they'll have to kill me first!


----------



## Foie (May 22, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> Schizoanalysis said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow, this is unfounded and ignorant.  I present to you Switzerland, a country with one of the lowest murder rates in the world.  Swiss households are legally required to own a firearm, and gun laws are not restrictive.  Mexico on the other hand, has some the the most restrictive gun laws in the world, and also the 6th highest murder rates in the world (5th highest in firearm homocide).  

See, a little things happen when guns are illegal.  Law abiding citizens stop owning them (gasp!  I know this is getting complicated, just hang in there).  And criminals who don't abide by the law still get their hands on guns, and get them through illegal means such as the black market.  Then what happens is the criminals have guns and good, law-abiding people don't have guns, and therefore no way to defend themselves.

I realize this may be an oversimplification, but the fact of the matter is, the issue is far more complicated than "make guns illegal and there will be less gun deaths!!!1!"


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> IchigoSJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why will I say yes?  If I said yes then the guy would have stole my cell phone...  Good thing I said no nothing got stolen from me.  But still my friend I feel sad for him.


----------



## Twiffles (May 22, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> It is illegal to own a gun in New York.  Not in the whole USA but in New York it is illegal.
> Oh really now? Since when. I can _get_ a license to own a handgun from the NYPD, albeit, it'd be a extremely irritating but you can.
> Either way do whatever everyone else says (call the police, tell your mom, lie that it's gang related, etc), because that's how the internet works.
> 
> QUOTE(431unknown @ May 21 2010, 05:42 PM) What would that have done for him? Look you don't give shit to nobody that just encourages them to do it again!  Ain't nobody on this planet stealing from me while I walk they'll have to kill me first!


And not everyone has the balls, like you do, to stand up to a for themselves. Sad truth.


----------



## Gore (May 22, 2010)

while I might change my mind if it happens I think I'd just run or tell them no, I mean they know if they shot me they're fucking done, so they definitely wouldn't want to do that without thinking.
and if I get shot then it's not my problem anymore, really..


----------



## Santee (May 22, 2010)

The way I read the OP it seemed like he asked if you had a cellphone to make sure you couldn't call for help since he came back with more people later.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> The way I read the OP it seemed like he asked if you had a cellphone to make sure you couldn't call for help since he came back with more people later.


That is true that could have been the reason.  Or they could have ask for me to give him my cellphone to use and he then will run away with it.


----------



## 431unknown (May 22, 2010)

Twiffles said:
			
		

> Jakob95 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah well I know that but this kid needs to realize that between him and his friends they could have fucked this dude up pretty bad gun or no gun. There is always strength in numbers I'm not saying join a gang but make sure that you talk this over with your friends kid and make sure they got your back just incase it would happen again.


----------



## Santee (May 22, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> Twiffles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 unarmed people against 4 with guns they wouldn't have fucked anybody up.


----------



## 431unknown (May 22, 2010)

IchigoSJ said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



If they would have took the offensive the first time the dick head confronted they they would have and more than likely the others were chicken shit any way and would have ran once they started pounding on the leader.


----------



## BoxShot (May 22, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> If they would have took the offensive the first time the dick head confronted they they would have and more than likely the others were chicken shit any way and would have ran once they started pounding on the leader.


... You are an idiot. How sure are you they wouldn't just shoot?

They are at a range you know. So most likely it would be *boom* and then his friends would be running away from the guns.


----------



## iFish (May 22, 2010)

Guys, keep the flames down. no need to back seat mod or anything.

Getting flammy, and pointless. He almost got robbed, end of story

*locks*

owait, i have no power


----------



## fgghjjkll (May 22, 2010)

I'd report to he police if i was you. By letting him rob you, he'd think that you are an easy target and he won't be leaving you alone anytime soon. I've personally never been robbed because the Australian Police do a great job arresting criminals before they do shit to the public so the security here sounds 500% better than yours in America. I made it to senior grade in Kung Fu anyways before i quit (Study related reasons) but if they have guns, i wouldn't bet my chances that they were real. Getting one legally is tough and plus getting one from the black market is risky. Kick them in the groin area as Hatsune Miku suggested and leg it.


----------



## ehayes427 (May 22, 2010)

start leaving that kinda stuff at home.


----------



## Gore (May 22, 2010)

fgghjjkll said:
			
		

> I'd report to he police if i was you. By letting him rob you, he'd think that you are an easy target and he won't be leaving you alone anytime soon. I've personally never been robbed because the Australian Police do a great job arresting criminals before they do shit to the public so the security here sounds 500% better than yours in America. I made it to senior grade in Kung Fu anyways before i quit (Study related reasons) but if they have guns, i wouldn't bet my chances that they were real. Getting one legally is tough and plus getting one from the black market is risky. Kick them in the groin area as Hatsune Miku suggested and leg it.
> great way to get yourself killed, attack a guy with a gun
> 
> QUOTE(johncenafan427 @ May 21 2010, 11:50 PM) start leaving that kinda stuff at home.


what's the point of an MP3 player if you leave it at home?


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 22, 2010)

I live in Las Vegas. I learned my lesson more than once.

1. If you have an expensive phone, don't use it on the street, or just use bluetooth. Hide your phone somewhere other than your pockets. (bookbag, underwear, etc...)

2. Never carry cash. Never. Either get a pre-paid credit card, or open up a bank account and get a debit card.

3. Carry yourself with confidence. A mugger will most likely skip you if he thinks that you will give him a fight of any kind. Walk with a purpose, and never walk with your head down.

Follow these steps and you will almost never have to deal with this shit again.


----------



## triassic911 (May 22, 2010)

Damn, hearing shit like this gets me pissed..... I live in Queens too and this happened to me once when I was 15. All I did was yell real loud "HELP!", and they ran away real quick. Hasn't happened since but damn I wish this stuff wouldn't happen.


----------



## GH0ST (May 22, 2010)

Welcome to the cruel world. It could happen to anyone and as a victim your stress is just normal. You was smart enough to stay alive and protect your phone too but not smart enough to escape immediately after the first encounter but perhaps it was not possible  to move quickly to a safe area ? You really must report such things to the police and talk about. Silence is not a good solution. Now calm down it is not such a big deal...  Talk with you friends talk as much you need to you will overcome this. I am sure everybody will agree there was nothing to do except perhaps you could call the police as soon as possible and report this to avoid other possible victims.  At least nobody moves nobody get killed. Don't blame the bad guys too much they are just sick and ready for jail or death. GOOD LUCK & PEACE.


----------



## lolzed (May 22, 2010)

You didn't run inside a building?You should've,unless in an residential area,you could've asked to go in a house for a while.But meh,just report it to the police.


----------



## Maz7006 (May 22, 2010)

I am probably able to understand fully more the situation you are in, I've also been in such a situation with a damn gun in my face. 

If i recall well, they didn't take much from me (maybe around 30$ or so) since its all i really had, not even a cell. 

With such people you have to know one main thing, despite how cray, messed up, and stupid they are, and they have a  gun, the last thing they want is a dead body in the street, so you can rule out the fact that they probably wont kill you. The gun helped them in this case, since even though you guys were probably more than them, you couldn't do anything because of the thing

what you did with your book back thing is genius, ive been doing it ever since; for robbers, muggers etc. they always look for the easiest catch; they wont make such of a fuss going through your bag. 

i've been keeping all my valuables in a bag (in a very sneaky pocket, and like only 10$ in my wallet, for if i ever will be in such a situation, id just give him the wallet, and run away screaming like a little girl) and to be honest it just feels safer.


----------



## CyrusBlue (May 22, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> ifish said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is not.

You can own a gun in New York. You just can't carry concealed on the street unless you have a permit to do so. 

To get a concealed carry permit you need to be one of the following: wealthy, have political influence, and/or celebrity status or in a life threatening situation.

How do I know? Because I live in NYC and I'm going for a gun permit.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (May 22, 2010)

Also, the reason why they won't go through your bag is because it puts them in a vulnerable situation, using both hands to search your bag, it leaves them open to attack.


----------



## Salax (May 22, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> And guns are illegal to be owned by a regular person.  Only cop.


That's why I love living in Alaska. 

:yaygun:


----------



## zeromac (May 22, 2010)

This is why i hardly want to vist America, If it aint crack dealers in school, it's people with guns roaming the streets

And why was the guy too stupid to check your bag, I mean, who dosen't check a bag in a mugging? If he had time to stick his hands down your pants then he must of had time to open a dam bag!


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 22, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> This is why i hardly want to vist America, If it aint crack dealers in school, it's people with guns roaming the streets
> 
> And why was the guy too stupid to check your bag, I mean, who dosen't check a bag in a mugging? If he had time to stick his hands down your pants then he must of had time to open a dam bag!




Why that makes me so angry I feel that I must repeatedly fire my many guns into the air! *BANG BANG BANG!*
/sarcasm

Not everyone in America is just running around mindlessly like the world is a Doom game, looking for anything to shoot. 
Quite a few of us were raised with guns, and to have respect for their usage. 
The ones you have to worry about are the ones that were not taught such respect,
either for guns or for their fellow man. 
Guns aren't what make people villains. 
It's not as though there was _no_ crime before the invention of firearms, after all. 

dudeonline probably makes the most sense with his reason why the OP's bag wasn't checked, and indeed the most sense in this whole thread.


----------



## naglaro00 (May 22, 2010)

That sucks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Sorry about what happened to you guys

Last week-before-christmas, I got robbed of my iPod touch :| the experience is scary. I have a new ipod now though


----------



## Njrg (May 22, 2010)

I was almost robbed of my virginity...

Guess that'll never happen again.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (May 22, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> I was almost robbed of my virginity...
> 
> Guess that'll never happen again.








Also, why have you reset your gender to ambiguous?


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Njrg said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You, obviously.


----------



## Deleted-119707 (May 22, 2010)

sorry to hear that. it is disgraceful to what the world has come to...


----------



## 431unknown (May 22, 2010)

BoxShot said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Look the perp obviously saw the ipod or he knew that he had one that is why he asked about it in the first place and if the perp was going to shoot he would have shot them and took the ipod this piece of shit had not intension of shooting any one it was just a scare tactic to terrorize them into handing over their stuff to him. Most people who do this type of act are pussies and thats why he flashed the gun. I don't know that he might not have shot any one for sure but the odds are that he wouldn't have given that it was broad day light and I'm sure that there had to have been other people some where around there. Most times if you show some balls people like this back the fuck off. I know personally I have been in this kids spot 2 times in my life so far. Once in my own little home town and once in Phillidelphia, PA. and both times I stood up for my self and the dudes ran, they had no intention of shooting anybody.


As for being and idiot I don't think so I studied criminal behavior in college after I did my time in the military I have already learned and forgoten more in my 34 years on this sick little planet than most people will have I their entire life time. 

Look OP you need to learn some self deffense and never hand your belongings over to any one trying to take them from you.


----------



## GH0ST (May 22, 2010)

Once upon a time by a hot summer night in a little dance hall, five hundred people were all dancing, eating and even drinking beers. One drunk guy started to shout with an apparent big gun in hand. Everybody was running and crying and the crowd escapes the hall in a minute in all possible directions but it was too late for me...so late because i was just coming back from outside and was moving exactly right in front of this mad guy and - as the crowd vanished- he starts looking at me rolling madly left and right like he didn't understand what happened. I knew instantly it was impossible to turn back and run because he focused on me really and could shoot at my back i guessed. I keep my eyes on his eyes constantly and talk to him and convince him to move to the bar where the last barman was frozen while i asked two beers for me and my new friend. I said to him : Hey relax my friend you are really impressive with your gun. It is hot here everybody leaves for a breathe that's funny etc ...etc ... The barman started to relax too. I put my hand on his shoulder and he started dringing that beer, smiles at me and finally left the gun in the front of the table. I moved the gun out of his control softly just in time while a couple of ramping guys were coming back from all around to catch him. They jump on him immediately after that and they  started knocking the guy but i stopped them with a word ( stop ) and ask someone to call the police if any. I was seventeen at this time. I hate arms and I never carries one. You know : Live by the gun Die by the gun. i say   Peace. More Peace no ... Just Peace  ;-)


----------



## The Pi (May 22, 2010)

i would have kicked the shit out of them


----------



## laurenz (May 22, 2010)

Only in america


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

zeromac said:
			
		

> This is why i hardly want to vist America, If it aint crack dealers in school, it's people with guns roaming the streets
> 
> And why was the guy too stupid to check your bag, I mean, who dosen't check a bag in a mugging? If he had time to stick his hands down your pants then he must of had time to open a dam bag!


Probably because it was a school bag.  What could there be inside besides books?


----------



## Hells Malice (May 22, 2010)

GH0ST said:
			
		

> Once upon a time by a hot summer night in a little dance hall, five hundred people were all dancing, eating and even drinking beers. One drunk guy started to shout with an apparent big gun in hand. Everybody was running and crying and the crowd escapes the hall in a minute in all possible directions but it was too late for me...so late because i was just coming back from outside and was moving exactly right in front of this mad guy and - as the crowd vanished- he starts looking at me rolling madly left and right like he didn't understand what happened. I knew instantly it was impossible to turn back and run because he focused on me really and could shoot at my back i guessed. I keep my eyes on his eyes constantly and talk to him and convince him to move to the bar where the last barman was frozen while i asked two beers for me and my new friend. I said to him : Hey relax my friend you are really impressive with your gun. It is hot here everybody leaves for a breathe that's funny etc ...etc ... The barman started to relax too. I put my hand on his shoulder and he started dringing that beer, smiles at me and finally left the gun in the front of the table. I moved the gun out of his control softly just in time while a couple of ramping guys were coming back from all around to catch him. They jump on him immediately after that and they  started knocking the guy but i stopped them with a word ( stop ) and ask someone to call the police if any. I was seventeen at this time. I hate arms and I never carries one. You know : Live by the gun Die by the gun. i say   Peace. More Peace no ... Just Peace  ;-)
> 
> You should write a book.
> You're quite the fiction author.
> ...



Well if it was my school bag, there'd be a laptop+60$ mouse, DSi, PSP2000, Archos 605wifi, and my wallet.
Also school books are expensive as fuck. My psychology book was 110$.
Schoolbags hold some pretty good stuff, they're worth searching. But you can't always quickly search a backpack, so that's probably why it wasn't searched.


----------



## Veho (May 22, 2010)

431unknown said:
			
		

> this piece of shit had not intension of shooting any one


Famous last words. 

Sure, the majority only wave a gun around to scare people and wouldn't really shoot you but all it takes is one jittery moron and you're dead. The other guy is just as nervous as you are, he's twitchy and holding a deadly weapon (safety off, probably) in a shaking hand, accidents happen. And then there's the ones that really would shoot you if you try anything. Let's say there's a one in four chance you'll get shot, probably killed; is it worth the risk? 

Stop telling people to provoke guys with guns.


----------



## Jakob95 (May 22, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah you are right people are morons these days they would do anything for themselves.  I rather give them my stuff then risk my life.  $100 is just to much I think if all of us didn't have anything at all they would have hurt us or something.


----------



## Njrg (May 22, 2010)

laurenz said:
			
		

> Only in america


Why is America the most violent place in the world?

Somalia is known for its aids infested pirates.
Canada is the rape capitol of the world.
Rio de Janeiro has a murder rate nearly 10 times that of Chicago.

Being mugged is common outside side of America. Have you learned nothing from Harry Brown?

And Jokob should feel good. His friend's $100 will be used to buy crack, which that dealer will then use to buy more crack, which that 2nd dealer will buy from a druglord, and that druglord will use that money towards buying his mother a house.

Simplification: Getting mugged is the same as being forced to be charitable. So you're forced to feel good.


----------



## GH0ST (May 22, 2010)

Hells Malice said:
			
		

> You should write a book.
> You're quite the fiction author.


My broken english is terrible  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ... but this is real.


----------



## TrolleyDave (May 22, 2010)

Veho said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well said Veho mate, very well said.

Jakob, you did absolutely the right thing - well up until not calling the cops anyway.  All those people saying they'd have kicked the shit out of them, how many of you have actually had a gun pulled on you?  When you've had a gun pulled on you and actually been in fear of your life ending right there and then over replaceable items and do actually kick the shit out of the guy then come back and say you'd kick the shit out of them.  Saying and doing are two very different things.  And for those saying he wouldn't have shot them for resisting because he would have shot already, you need to go off and learn a little about the criminal mind.  You don't bring unnecessary heat down on yourself so you attempt to make the robbery go as smoothly as possible.  That's why you don't just shoot and take.  On the other hand if somebody resists then you assert dominance, and in some cases that asserting means popping someone with a shooter.  In this case I reckon a shot would have been fired, for the simple reason that he had friends with him and he would have had to maintain a reputation.

Stand up for yourself always, but if it's gonna end your life make damn sure that what you're standing up for makes a difference.  Is an iPod worth dying over?  Is it bollocks.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 22, 2010)

Foie said:
			
		

> ....I present to you Switzerland, a country with one of the lowest murder rates in the world.......



Be that as it may if you look closer into it then you will see it is somewhat of a contended point as it pertains to suicide.

CQB against firearms is an odd one and while I would sooner face one than a knife for the most part trying to disarm even a badly trained (even then that can be worse) wielder of a firearm is not something you would want to go in for if you can avoid it (good news is most people foolishly derive strength from their weapon and relieving them of it tends to give them pause for thought and that pause will cost them)-indeed most techniques I have seen focus on risk minimisation (locking their arm so it does not point at you and the like) rather than straight up disarming. I do not doubt your friends have skills but such techniques are usually reserved for the higher levels of such things (or if it is necessary for that person) and again it is usually taught as a last resort method.

Your own firearm- "governmental oppression" is an argument that you might steer clear of, while I normally rate the shooting skills of a couple of good ol' boys over that of most military units (especially the ones I have seen) I doubt it would trouble many military strategists too much. I can certainly see the reasoning behind the "if fun was illegal only the criminals would have fun" line of logic though.

Ignoring licensing costs and while it is very easy to learn to use a firearm (I will spare a history lesson but old firearms vs a bow even when the bow was a far superior weapon) to keep yourself able to use it effectively takes a considerable amount of practice/effort (range time is not cheap). This is to say nothing of being quick enough to draw it, aim it (firing from the hip while falling backwards is an effective but risky when playing where you live before anyone suggests that) and hopefully avoid contagious gunfire (a common cause of escalation). Similarly a weapon is a valuable thing in and of itself (both monetarily and as a tool)- being mugged for your weapon makes for an amusing story but little else.
Similarly while Maz7006 is correct about them not wanting a photogenic kid on the news the odds are still not worth it for the most part.

Re: "Why me?" people your age are likely to have a decent amount of disposable income and easily fenced electronics.

Re bag: not foolproof in my experience although must admit when I was running around with large sums of money (If money comes into it I am an all cash kind of guy) it was that (hidden compartment) or the would be mugger would have to feel me up (alas shoes do not work as people do get mugged for their shoes it seems).
Re: debit card- there is a reason most of us roll at least two deep to cash points and similarly I have seen people marched to cash points.

Finally while I might disagree in principle (my principle into practice history being somewhat more spotty) it is usually worth calling the filth- they do a nice line in "police presence" after that and can end up getting something done- as you seem to have found out nobody cares about muggings unless there is a string of them.


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (May 22, 2010)

A couple of years ago in Belgium a guy was stabbed to death just because he refused to give his MP3 player to some muggers. It wasn't even an expensive MP3 player, one from Aldi or something. So, whenever someone points a weapon at you and is trying to attack you unless you give him/her the thing he/she wants, give it. No matter what it cost. Just remember what they looked like, remember their car, every single detail, even though you are in shock. Then later on go to the police and try to explain as good as possible what happened to you, who attacked you, where you saw them go, etc.

I have only once experienced someone trying to mug me, I had a friend with me, the mugger didn't have any kind of weapon. He was reaching for my DSi (I was foolishly playing it while walking in the park) but I luckily noticed he wanted to steal it in time and could give him a kick in the nuts, then we ran as fast as we could to the nearest bus stop and immediately went home. I'll tell you, that was fucking scary, I think what you experienced must be much scarier though.

My best friend in class used to deal drugs, but then one day, he went somewhere to deal some drugs but one of the other dealers thought he was an undercover cop. My mate told me the guy pointed a massive shotgun at him, luckily he could explain well enough that he was not a cop and convince the guy to put the shotgun down. He then got out of there as fast as he could. Since then he has not ever done anything related to drugs anymore, which I'm quite glad for, although that experience might have just as well cost him his life. And a life is definitely worth much more than some stupid drugs, even if they cost him a lot of money.


----------



## p5100pc3 (May 23, 2010)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> p5100pc3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm not far from ya, I'm in woodhaven! Those rat bastards will get what's coming to them, don't worry. Karma baby karma!


----------



## YayMii (May 23, 2010)

Njrg said:
			
		

> Canada is the rape capitol of the world.


Reading this makes me feel unsafe.
Also, reading this reminded me of something in the news a year or 2 ago: 5 women in their 20s gang-raped a 40-yr old man who was biking in the park at the time.


----------

